# Tim Harford



## Firefly (4 Dec 2012)

_Mods - not sure where I should have posted this, so pls move if you like._

Really like this guy. Have seen his Ted presentation and also bought his first book "The Undercover Economist" a number of years ago.

The _Dear Economist_ section in his website is very entertaining - love the first letter!

http://timharford.com/articles/deareconomist


----------

